# For all you F6F-3N Hellcat fans.



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

Here's the second walkaround on the newly restored cat. Won 2nd place at Oshkosh this year, losing to a Mossie.
Ran out of time and couldn't get into the cockpit this time 
Again another 125+ pixs album...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2019)

THX for sharing.


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 23, 2019)

Wurger said:


> THX for sharing.


Glad to share. It was a really pleasure to see this up close. Not sure why the radome wasn't fitted though...


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 25, 2019)

Great shots, thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 25, 2019)

Great shots but honestly the Mossie was superb on the restoration


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Tieleader (Sep 26, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Great shots but honestly the Mossie was superb on the restoration


Not seen it but I'd probably go with the mossie as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

